# Orlik Golden Sliced



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone like the Orlik Golden Sliced. I thought it was quite nice.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Very enjoyable when I want a change of pace..


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I know Pierce, a guy well known in the youtube piper community as *dubinthedam* is a huge fan of the stuff. I'm not so fond of straight virginia but my experience with it has been minimal.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Its relativly inexpensive, been looking at it alot, but have yet to pull the trigger on it.
Looking forward to the comments of it.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

I really enjoy it. Nice tobacco-ey sweetness that I like. Makes my pipes smell like ashtray though. Not sure about the room note.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

If I had to choose one tobacco to smoke for the rest of my life it would be Orlik Golden Sliced. Cheap(ish), easy to pack/smoke, and very delicious. What more can you ask for?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I smoke it now and then. It's not one of my 'top virginias', but it certainly has a place in my cellar. I'll tell you this, though; it's the 50gm tin for me from now on. The big tin is a bit too much of a good thing!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

it's ok for me. a once in awhile smoke. Nice fruit notes come through along with the classic grassish/hayish notes of a Virginia.
Something to keep in your cellar to smoke when your in the mood
troy


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

A question if I may for you guys that have experience with this tobacco? How does it compare to Erinmore Flake? I am yet to try Orlik GS but may acquire some in the future & am curious. Cheers.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a tin cellared for over a year now but just havent gotten around to it yet. It does sound promising though.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> A question if I may for you guys that have experience with this tobacco? How does it compare to Erinmore Flake? I am yet to try Orlik GS but may acquire some in the future & am curious. Cheers.


Warren, it's nothing like Erinmore. OGS does not have any of the Lakeland essence - at least none that I can perceive. I believe it's a straight Virginia, and (to me) has a flavor of dried fruits and fresh cut hay. You should definitely add some to your next order. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm sold.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I like it a lot, but then I'm a big fan of grassy virginias. The orange peel topnote is a nice touch.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> A question if I may for you guys that have experience with this tobacco? How does it compare to Erinmore Flake? I am yet to try Orlik GS but may acquire some in the future & am curious. Cheers.


Do you guys have Capstan Navy Flake down there? Captsan is the closest blend to OGS that I've smoked. OGS is similar, although I find the Capstan to be a bit more flavorful. Still, OGS is a good, solid VA.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Jut had another bowl. I must say i'm falling in luv.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

DanR said:


> Warren, it's nothing like Erinmore. OGS does not have any of the Lakeland essence - at least none that I can perceive. *I believe it's a straight Virginia, and (to me) has a flavor of dried fruits and fresh cut hay. You should definitely add some to your next order. You won't be disappointed.*


Dan hit it on the button---I enjoy this stuff and really need to pick up another tin...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> A question if I may for you guys that have experience with this tobacco? How does it compare to Erinmore Flake? I am yet to try Orlik GS but may acquire some in the future & am curious. Cheers.


Warren
*Don't pull that trigger.*
PM me your new address


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

I like it since it's fairly neutral in that "I'm not sure what I want a bowl of... I'll have some OGS" way. It not only is one of the cheapest tinned flaked on the market, It's packaging is great, a tin of OGS, a bic, a pipe nail, couple fluffy cleaners, and a cob makes for a great "emegency kit" or pipe starting kit all for under 20 bucks.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Warren
> *Don't pull that trigger.*
> PM me your new address


Thanks for the heads up guys & this will definitely be added to the want list.

Al.... no. LOL. Thanks for the kind offers though guys.

I cannot seem to find the Capstan Navy Flake here either John but the interwebz is a wonderful shopping mall. :mischief:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I have entirely too much stuff open now, but I keep looking at that red tin and reading people talking about OGS. It's about 6 months old at this point, but...

I don't know. Maybe I'll put some of this other stuff back in the vault and pop it. (Like I need something NEW to smoke...sheesh, it's all I do anymore. Seems like half the stuff I smoke I haven't tried before. Try this, put in a free-shipping threshold order of it with few other things to TRY. Try those, order $100 of that and a few other things to TRY! Sheesh. It's like Groundhog Day.)

But what's this "Lakeland in Erinmore"? Really? I like Lakelands, so maybe I'm simply enured to its repellent powers, but it never occurred to me that Erinmore might have Lakeland in it. All I can conjecture is that something in Erinmore, which I grant is a more than ordinarily fragrant flake, tastes especially bad to some people. But is that bad taste "Lakeland"? When I think of Lakeland, I think musk, heliotrope, roses, _et hoc genus omne_ -- weird stuff.

I have six unopened tins of Erinmore, which means I have smoked a tin a month since last winter. By chance, I'm smoking some now! ipe: I also smoke a lot of the GH&Co. line, Bob's Chocolate, Scotch Flake Aromatic and _semper excelsior_ to the blood thinning Ennerdale and I have yet to encounter a Lakeland I didn't like -- at least not because of the Lakeland "essence". I've never detected Lakeland in Erinmore.

Really, I don't make any claims for my acuity of taste, so I merely wonder, do any others think Erinmore has any of the the Lakeland about it?

Like that Erinmore a ton! :tu And I'm really glad to hear OGS is nothing like it! :biggrin: If it tastes good, I can get some more and a few other things to TRY!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't get lakeland from erinmore either.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I don't get lakeland from erinmore either.


Maybe I was reading too much into something. Dan said that OGS was nothing like Erinmore AND that OGS had no Lakeland. I obviously mistook his meaning to be that Erinmore DID have a Lakeland taste, one of the things that made it nothing like OGS. I seemed to have goofed.


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

ruralhipster said:


> I like it since it's fairly neutral in that "I'm not sure what I want a bowl of... I'll have some OGS" way. It not only is one of the cheapest tinned flaked on the market, It's packaging is great, a tin of OGS, a bic, a pipe nail, couple fluffy cleaners, and a cob makes for a great "emegency kit" or pipe starting kit all for under 20 bucks.


This is exactly what I did. Ogs made me want to try other tobaccos. It's always with my work pipe kit packed in my grip with one of my cobs. A perfect anytime smoke.

Scott


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Maybe I was reading too much into something. Dan said that OGS was nothing like Erinmore AND that OGS had no Lakeland. I obviously mistook his meaning to be that Erinmore DID have a Lakeland taste, one of the things that made it nothing like OGS. I seemed to have goofed.


Nope Jim, that's my mistake. I've always thought that Erinmore was a Lakeland style tobacco, probably because it seems similar to grousmoor (at least to me). Maybe I'm immune to it, but I have yet to find any of that "soapy" flavor I hear being described in other tins of SG or GH tobacco. I do sometimes get sort of a grape and licorice thing, which is why I thought Erinmore was in that genre too.

Nonetheless, I think it's still safe to say that OGS and Erinmore are not alike.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm one of the few dissenting opinions when it comes to OGS. I don't like it at all. For me, it's flat with no redeeming qualities. I do, however, believe that it's a "must try" tobacco. The grassy qualities that it has can introduce someone to virginias in a way that virginias only get better from there.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking it. A lot of people love it. Tastes are completely different for different people. A lot of people love tomatoes as well and I can't stomach the taste of a raw tomato. It's always bothered me too. They look so beautiful and smell so nice that I want so bad to like them. I try them at least once a year and so far, I can't stand them. OGS is like that for me too. The price is right, it looks nice and smells nice but put flame to it and I might as well be eating a tomato.

Now, the whole Lakeland thing confused me too. I don't like Lakelands either. I don't believe Erinmore is one. If it is, my tastebuds and allergies are definitely confused by it.

Also, John, Capstan Navy Flake, for me at least, is nothing like OGS at all. Once again, not knocking anyone. People taste things differently sometimes. I like Capstan.

Man between this thread and another couple threads I've read lately, I'm glad I took a couple days off from work. I think I'm losing my mind! LOL


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

owaindav said:


> I'm one of the few dissenting opinions when it comes to OGS. I don't like it at all. For me, it's flat with no redeeming qualities. I do, however, believe that it's a "must try" tobacco. The grassy qualities that it has can introduce someone to virginias in a way that virginias only get better from there.
> ...


On the last tin of OGS I finished - I would have agreed with that.

Now, I'm sinking through a 2 year aged red tin, and enjoying every last flake in the tin. World of difference. But its still "raw", if thats the term, I think the next tin will be popped at 3 yrs.

Yes, a dramatic improvement with time. The subtleties of the VA are starting to get louder, the grassy-lemony is transforming into a unique sweetness. Burn quality was always great, and I'm sitting here looking at the white head of ash that is roasting a perfect cherry ember.

The pipe makes a difference too, it works well with this Bjarne brandy, which otherwise has thin walls and gets hot.

So all in all, OGS can be great, just be patient with it, really really really patient, two or three years patient.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your comments on this one. I have a 100g tin awaiting delivery tomorrow, but there is NO WAY I'm letting this age for 2 years, or even 2 days. Of course, after reading this thread I'm thinking I should always order two 50g tins of a new blend instead one 100g tin, to get a little "now and later" routine going.

And yes, I know what you're all thinking: the beginning of the end. Right?

p


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I just smoked a bowl of Orlik Red by chance about 25 minutes ago. It has changed a lot since I first opened the tin in February. The sweetness is becoming more and more pronounced. Nice and light, easy to maintain.

and cheap....

Plus like it has been said before, I like the topping. Just give it 6 months Terry and you'll really notice a difference.

Edit- You can always open the tin, try it, and then jar it away, letting it age.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Of course, after reading this thread I'm thinking I should always order two 50g tins of a new blend instead one 100g tin, to get a little "now and later" routine goin.p


Always a good idea to order tobacco this way. It's definitely helping me build up stock of aged tins.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Griz said:


> Always a good idea to order tobacco this way. It's definitely helping me build up stock of aged tins.


And of course, one mustn't neglect the 500gr blocks of flake and few cases of Mason jars.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> And of course, one mustn't neglect the 500gr blocks of flake and few cases of Mason jars.


A total waste of time, much like buying pound boxes of 1792. :mischief:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> A total waste of time, much like buying pound boxes of 1792. :mischief:


:biglaugh:


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

I have some but was not impressed much. Not sure what I expected from it tho so thats half my problem  I'm doing the 'forget about it in the jar for a while' and then in a year can go 'oh, whats this? lets give it another go!'


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

I like it very much, but it tends to bite me a lot. Not sure why, since I know others don't experience it that much.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> I like it very much, but it tends to bite me a lot. Not sure why, since I know others don't experience it that much.


I like this tobacco a lot, but it can be a bit bitey to me as well if not sipped slowly...


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> I like it very much, but it tends to bite me a lot. Not sure why, since I know others don't experience it that much.


Could be body chemistry. However, when I first starting piping, I ALWAYS got tongue bite.

Now? Never...

It could be something you grow out of, or not.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

User Name said:


> Could be body chemistry. However, when I first starting piping, I ALWAYS got tongue bite.
> 
> Now? Never...
> 
> It could be something you grow out of, or not.


I've been smoking for about 5 months, but I don't get bite from most of my blends. This one? It's the most out of all of them, even if I sip slowly. It also burns crazy hot, even in my thick-walled pipe. But it tastes good.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> Could be body chemistry. However, when I first starting piping, I ALWAYS got tongue bite.
> 
> Now? Never...
> 
> It could be something you grow out of, or not.


Flying Dutchman, 2 grams at dawn. Your choice of pipes. First tongue requiring medical attention loses. :fencing:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Flying Dutchman, 2 grams at dawn. Your choice of pipes. First tongue requiring medical attention loses. :fencing:


 :laugh: I'll be a second in this duel if needed...


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> :laugh: I'll be a second in this duel if needed...


After the taste on/off problems I'm having lately, this doesn't sound like a fun duel. But I'd be willing to watch you two mess your tongues up if you wish. I just read some reviews on it: bites "like a rabid dog" sounds terrific. :shocked:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> A total waste of time, much like buying pound boxes of 1792. :mischief:


I'm glad you have come to your senses! I mean, what kind of a person would want to do that?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CWL said:


> I'm glad you have come to your senses! I mean, what kind of a person would want to do that?


Only a man of dubious mental state surely. :tape2:


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

The only way I can describe OGS is rich.

Have a steak dinner first... or a steak sandwich... or something.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

To my taste it is pretty good stuff but there's nothing there that really screams "buy more of me rather than that other VA you like over there." It's like the nice, friendly guy who is pleasant to be around and never disagrees with anyone, but just isn't all that interesting.


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

Is'nt Golden Sliced a va/bur. I have'nt tried it yet. I guess I would like it, but I often thinks burly just takes the edge of the virginias. 
Maybe a bit of burly is good to prevent tounge bite?


----------

